# HS Gnat and early Red Arrows



## Royzee617 (Aug 13, 2005)

I have always thought the HS Gnat a nice looking aircraft and great at airshows. Here is some old footage showing development and in service. I remember seeing the Reds with Gnats when I was a kid going to Cranfield, Henlow and Upper Heyford. Aaaah.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice. Just caught a glimpse of the TSR2 at the end there.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, a teaser! I love that plane and will post some vids of it some time...


----------

